# Cambridge Military Hospital - Jan '14



## UrbanX (Jan 19, 2014)

It's Friday night, I've just finished work from a stressful 60 hour of week. I've just opened a bottle of lush Italian red to breathe, and popped a fresh home made pizza in the oven. I'm reading the back of the bottle imagining every one of those plum notes, then my phone buzzes. 

It's a text from Priority 7, simply stating a postcode and a time. The post code is miles away - at least a six hour round drive, and the time is commonly what could be referred to as 'Silly o clock'. 

I re-corked the wine and tried to get a couple of hours sleep, before all too soon my phone would be buzzing incessantly to get me up. 

Right, It's CMH, so I'll get this shot out the way, then I can carry on the report proper. 



Probably the most significant thing about this hospital is that it was the first to practice plastic surgery as we now know it - reconstructing faces of soldiers injured in WW1. 

Visited with Lizm73, A Little Feisty, and Priority 7, one very, very rainy January Morning. We went in early under the cover of darkness, but even as it got light it was still really dark all over the hospital. Our eyes had adjusted to it, but our cameras clearly hadn't. Most shots in this report are taken with around a 30" exposure. 







What the building did offer was almost perfect natural decay, with very little signs of vandalism. 



This room being one of my favourites. This was probably the lightest rooms in the place, still a 2" exposure with ISO400. 

 

The level of peelage was off the scale: 









Kitchens: 





Sluice room: 






Wards: 









Trollolol....



Stairs: 

 




Time to leave: 



Bad news. Just as we were about to leave the Gurkha security made an apperance, just standing at our exit point. He must know this is where people get in / out. 

We decided to wait him out. 

An hour passed and he hadn't moved. Did he know we were in here? Was he just fishing for new explorer that might be coming in? It was cold, but we were inside, snacks had come out and we were all tapping away on emails or playing driving games. 
More time passes and we see him starting to rub his hands together, and do some stretching in an attempt to warm up. "He's starting to get cold" we thought. We we right two minutes later he started to walk back to his hut. We seized this opportunity and ran straight behind his back through our exit point and to freedom. 

Thanks to everyone that made this average site such an adventure! 

Video to follow no doubt. Thanks for looking.


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 19, 2014)

Nice shots of the place and good write up, but what no shot of secca? you had all that time


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 19, 2014)

Cheers! 
Lol, was going to but it's useless with a w/angle!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 19, 2014)

Awesome photos there! Im new to this game, but this is on the radar! Im about to write up my first Explore!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 19, 2014)

Cheers, I'm not al all with my pics from here, it was just so dark! 
Looking forward to your report Stew!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 19, 2014)

Great pics, some lovely decay in there!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 19, 2014)

Nice one some cracking peely paint there.


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 19, 2014)

Cool place for a little picnic.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 19, 2014)

Nice shots there dude!


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 19, 2014)

Got no probs with photos, great report and photos. cheers


----------



## GPSJim (Jan 19, 2014)

Love the lift doors! Nice one pal!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 19, 2014)

I need to see these bleeding doors!!


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 19, 2014)

Excellent stuff Urban X; liking that.
like the escape storey too


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jan 20, 2014)

Great shots as usual! This is on my "to do" list


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Jan 20, 2014)

Trollolol....



Oooh you rebel  nice report pal! well covered and some proper nice shots! always enjoy seeing this place


----------



## SunnyDee (Jan 21, 2014)

I am in love with the idea of CMH. Your pictures have just added to that!


----------



## Priority 7 (Jan 23, 2014)

Nice set UbranX at least you remembered all of your tripod unlike me  I can't really add the photo's as they are all very samey and UX's are far superior so I will add my first ever video that I am happy with 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-8zSkqyviw[/ame]


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 23, 2014)

Awesome video bud! Was a fantastic day around an average site!


----------



## explorer101 (Jan 30, 2014)

nice shots, will say i surprised to find out about secca, the place looks like its seen better days!!!


----------



## Potter (Feb 5, 2014)

Those famous doors, and so much peelage.
Love that with the socket :-D
Was it still connected to anything?


----------



## rinaric15 (Feb 23, 2014)

As artists, many onlookers often refer to our meticulous ways as practical craziness or borderline insanity. In many cases it might be true. Embrace your inner asylum.
http://www.1st-care.org
Rina Riccobono


----------

